# More Glow



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

Everything is better with glow.


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

Wow that green is bright. Have you used any glow baits at night yet or is this new for you this year? I'm really interested in how they work for you. I like to use orange in low light but that glow may just be even better.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

The green is nice! I'd HIT it!


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

MadMac said:


> Wow that green is bright. Have you used any glow baits at night yet or is this new for you this year? I'm really interested in how they work for you. I like to use orange in low light but that glow may just be even better.


 I've used glow baits in the Detroit River for probably the last 5 years with great success. I have a few deep Renosky's in glow perch that work great out in the channels. And those discontinued Gander glow Shad Raps in green and blue are killer! I use those shallow in the fall to bag wall hangers. The last two years, I've started fishing Lake Huron in Thunder Bay with 40' visibility on some days. Only things that have been really effective for me so far are green glow Shad Raps and glow spinner blades. The water does have that flo green tint to it there, so I think that helps actually cammo the baits and blades a little in that super clear water. Just my theory.  

DISCLAIMER: Be forewarned, they are also the best damn silver/white bass lure I've ever used!!!!


----------

